# Christmas light pattern . Big mistake made



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

First I am sorry. Wrote pattern wrong. Had request for pattern. Hope this is where I am suppose to post it. If not please be kind when you post . Hook steel number 1. Ch 12 form circle. Ch 2 then 2 dc in each stitch around. (24) dc Slip to beginning st ch 2 dc in same stitch, 1 dc. next (2dc in next 1 dc in next) repeat around. Slip stitch to 1st dc ( Ch 3 skip 1 stitch sc in next) repeat around. Slip. Stitch to first ch 3 space, ch 3 3dc in same space. Sc in next ch 3 space. ( 4dc in next ch 3space, sc in next) repeat around. Sorry to all who read the last written pattern.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

thank you so much for the pattern (and the private messages)....I am going to get the bulbs tomorrow! I can't wait to make these beautiful ornaments!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I was wondering- do the tops come off those ornaments? I know you said before they are plastic. Love that. I was thinking of putting something inside and then putting the doily on.


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes tops come off.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

What a great idea. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They're very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I love them. I have a quick question. How long do they take to make? I would like to make them as gifts for about 30 people.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Betty, I missed your first post these are really cute. I have a question where do you get the lights. They would work up fast for the coming season. Trying to get projects ahead looking at surgery on my knee and hear I might be laid up of a few days thanks. Also looking a bit closer it looks like there is more than one pattern or am I wrong.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes... I would also like to find these bulbs... what is the name of them and I can do a search. Thanks!


----------



## knit1-purl1 (Jan 27, 2013)

These are lovely. What kind of bulbs are they. And they must not get hot. Or did I miss something.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

how do I find the original post of the Christmas lights pattern? want more info as to where to get the bulbs, ect.


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

I missed the first post too.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Very pretty. I have not seen lights like that here in UK.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Below is a link to the original post

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-279854-1.html


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I to would like to know where you got the bulbs and the name of them please.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Michigan also doesn't have a AC Moore. store. Also what is the names of the light bulbs maybe some place else would have them.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Found these, not the same shape I know. but a start..
http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Plastic-Fillable-Light-Bulbs/dp/B00561W1UK


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Although I'm a knitter, I love Crochet, too. Gorgeous work!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

They are called craft plastic ornament . I found them at michaels and ac Moore. Took me about half hour to make one. Really fun. The silver top comes off , slip your circle on them
Then place silver top back on. You really could have thirty made by the holidays. Thank you all for your kindness and encouragement 
The tag on them said (celebrate it) that could be the name. Saw them in glass also.


----------



## gakernil (Aug 30, 2013)

Michael's web site says they are $2.99, kinda pricey to make alot of them but a few for gifts would be great.....


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

I got them for 1.00 each. Totally agree would not pay that. I had to buy a round plastic bulb for another set I am making, michaels was 1.99 , ac Moore 1.00 . How stores get away with that I just can't understand. Try ac Moore. Sorry.


----------



## elproct (Nov 24, 2012)

Lovely pattern, I will love trying it. It would make lovely gift tag deco!!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

thank you for sharing your pattern and also your picture.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful xx


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful xx


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Wow !! These are so nice! What great work!


----------

